# 1 link 2 targets? Iframe



## Touya (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte mit einem Link auf 2 verschiedene targets verweisen. 
Wenn auf den link geklickt wird, soll einmal die datei "test1.html" in das iframe "mitte" geladen werden und zweitens die datei test2.html in das frame "unten".
Wie kann ich das hinbekommen?

mfg


----------



## Ben Ben (21. Dezember 2003)

also soweit ich weiss geht das nur mit JavaScript.
Es könnte z.b. so aussehen:

<img src="..." onClick="javascript:zweiFenster();">

und weiter oben im head bereich

<script>
   DOCUMENTNAME.location.href = "deine URL";
   DOCUMENTNAME2.location.href="deineURL2";
</script>

ist aber ungetestet.


----------



## Fabian H (21. Dezember 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129992.html


----------



## Touya (21. Dezember 2003)

Danke, habe es geschafft!
Die lösung für mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus:

in den head bereich:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function go(fr1, fr2, url1, url2) {
    top.frames[fr1].location.href = url1;
    top.frames[fr2].location.href = url2;
}
</script>
```


```
<img src="Bilder/pfeil.gif" border="0"> <a href="alternative.html" onclick="go('framename1','framename2','dokument1','dokument2'); return false">Linkname</a><br>
```


----------

